# Pascal GPU drivers for old Mac Pros...



## jononotbono (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm currently in the middle of completely reinstalling everything on my Mac Pro 5,1 to try and get to the bottom of Cubase Crashing and it's rather intolerable GUI lagginess (which leads to crashing). I came across this article not so long ago and seriously tempted to buy a 1070 card as the Pascal drivers are supported for the Mac Pro 5,1

Maybe I am just dreaming (and the 1070 is monster of a card just for Cubase) but I am hoping putting something officially supported rather than an unflashed GTX960 relying on Nvidia Webdrivers will give the 5,1 enough graphical firepower to stop all the GUI lagginess and crashing I am experiencing in Cubase. Here's the link...

https://arstechnica.co.uk/gadgets/2017/04/nvidia-pascal-mac-gpu-driver-download/?comments=1

Just wondering what anybody's thoughts are on this? I can always get a refund on the card and things in my life have got so desperate with Cubase Crashing that I'm even thinking it might me a good idea to fork out for a Mac Pro 6,1. I know. Madness.

Jono


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 1, 2017)

Also, I just found this and wondered if anyone has tried it with an unflashed GTX 900 series card?
https://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/...for-macos-sierra-10-12-3-367-15-10-35.213122/


----------



## JFB (Aug 1, 2017)

I have a 5,1. Using Cubase 9.0.2 on Sierra. I haven't used an Nvidia card, but I do have a Sapphire 7950 Mac Edition and the graphics performance between that and the stock 5770 was ZERO. Same with VEP 6. I don't think either of these programs use any GPU to render graphics. Another clue to this was when I plugged my son's ASUS M279 144hz gamer monitor into the Sapphire and CPU use was nearly double in these apps at that refresh rate which leads me to believe that all the graphics processing is CPU bound. I don't see Steinberg or Vienna doing anything about this anytime soon.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 1, 2017)

JFB said:


> I have a 5,1. Using Cubase 9.0.2 on Sierra. I haven't used an Nvidia card, but I do have a Sapphire 7950 Mac Edition and the graphics performance between that and the stock 5770 was ZERO. Same with VEP 6. I don't think either of these programs use any GPU to render graphics. Another clue to this was when I plugged my son's ASUS M279 144hz gamer monitor into the Sapphire and CPU use was nearly double in these apps at that refresh rate which leads me to believe that all the graphics processing is CPU bound. I don't see Steinberg or Vienna doing anything about this anytime soon.



Hmmm good to know. I wonder if these problems happen with a Mac Pro 6,1 because if it's a waste of time upgrading the 5,1 with a better GFX card then perhaps it's better to just get a newer Mac? I'm trying my hardest not to just move back to PC. In the PCs credit, I never had GFX problems ever.


----------

